# DIY 40B Stand



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Here are some photos of my first ever DIY woodworking anything.

Overall I was happy with the outcome even though it was harder than I thought it would be. Not professional grad but I would say near that for sure and cost me around $75.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

looking great! can't wait to see more


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks great!! Welcome to the next phase of fish keeping


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice build!Looks very sturdy.That alone makes it better than any pet stores sell.Good job,next the matching hood(shorter version of stand (upside down)!


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Nice build!Looks very sturdy.That alone makes it better than any pet stores sell.Good job,next the matching hood(shorter version of stand (upside down)!


Thanks

Not sure yet if I will do the hood. I kind of like to be able to see the light but maybe down the road.

I think I would rather build a stand for a 65/75 so I can tell the wife that all I need is the tank to set it on.


----------

